# Portfolio Management



## DeepikaCool (10 January 2013)

Hey guys how are you ? I have joined this forum today and i want to know that portfolio management is how much valuable for investing in stocks market. Thanks


----------



## sydboy007 (12 January 2013)

can you explain your question a bit better please


----------



## burglar (12 January 2013)

sydboy007 said:


> can you explain your question a bit better please



@sydboy
Is portfolio management valuable for investors?

Many things are valuable
In my opinion, financial education is prime.

And having fun! Very important!


----------



## shivani2103 (13 March 2013)

Portfolio management helps in  managing an individual’s investments in the form of bonds, shares, cash, mutual funds etc so that he earns the maximum profits within the stipulated time frame.It helps in in presenting the best investing plan and also it minimizes the risk involved in investing.So enjoy your trading with portfolio management.


----------



## Julia (13 March 2013)

shivani2103 said:


> Portfolio management helps in  managing an individual’s investments in the form of bonds, shares, cash, mutual funds etc so that he earns the maximum profits within the stipulated time frame.It helps in in presenting the best investing plan and also it minimizes the risk involved in investing.So enjoy your trading with portfolio management.



Can you explain what you mean by 'portfolio management'?
And how exactly does it help in 'presenting the best investing plan' and 'minimise risk'?


----------



## tech/a (30 March 2013)

Julia said:


> Can you explain what you mean by 'portfolio management'?
> And how exactly does it help in 'presenting the best investing plan' and 'minimise risk'?




Talking Diversification.
An aspect of portfolio management---but you knew that Julia.

*Portfolio management to me is* 

(1) adjusting entries and exits.
(2) being aware of opportunity cost.
(3) being aware of portfolio heat.
(4) adjusting trailing stops.
(5) maintaining a full portfolio.
(6) monitoring results against blueprint.
(7) Identifying conditions outside of my testing.


----------



## Julia (30 March 2013)

tech/a said:


> Talking Diversification.
> An aspect of portfolio management---but you knew that Julia.
> 
> *Portfolio management to me is*
> ...



I was looking for an answer from the person who made the comment, Tech, not you to take responsibility for his/her answer.
The basis for my asking the question was to see if the person concerned could actually properly define what he was talking about:
not because I don't understand p/f management.


----------



## tech/a (31 March 2013)

Julia said:


> I was looking for an answer from the person who made the comment, Tech, not you to take responsibility for his/her answer.
> The basis for my asking the question was to see if the person concerned could actually properly define what he was talking about:
> not because I don't understand p/f management.




Aware of that.
But you knew that as well Julia.


----------

